# Cross-breeding. Raceable?



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay, this may be the wrong subforum but I thought I would try. I bought two roller pigeons a week or two ago, and just recently got a pair of High Flyers. However, once I brought the High Flyers in, the male automatically started courting the female roller. ( I don't know what sex the other roller is) They mated several times, and he drove, drove, drove her......if they have babies, will the youngsters be Rollers OR high flyers, or will they be...rolling highflyers? I am not as knowledgable in the subject of Genetics, but I wanted to know whether youngsters from the two of them will be raceable, or if they would just be pet mutts.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Cross breeding pigeons is not a good idea in my opinion, these pigeons will be a roller crossed to high flyer, you need to always figure that if you breed them you are commited to caring for them for up to 20 years, with pure bred birds you are more likely to find homes should you loose interest at some point, on the cross breeds this is not as easy so please keep this in mind, they are bred to do what they do, one will do rolls in the air the other will fly with both having not much homing instinct, I personally wouldn't cross breed them.

Ellen


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

..i dont know what they would be but dont refur to birds as mutts i dont think they deserve to be called that its not their fault if their not racers. it would be the one who bought them if you wanted racers you should have bought racers 

sorry if you think im rude just stating my opinion


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

stach_n_flash,

Take it easy, I didn't see any place in the message that this person was saying they wanted racers, they were only asking what they would get if they crossed the two breeds together, many people have cross breeds, this is their option and this is how some of the different breeds we have today were created. In my opinion they would end up with very high flying rollers, the risks involved with doing something like this would be possibly a high flyer that would go into a roll way to high up but I just don't know I don't raise these breeds, calling them mutts isn't the worse thing I have heard either and if you actually look at a Thesaurus you will see that the terminology is not as bad as one would think, it is only a term.

According to the Thesaurus Terms-
Definition: mix 
Synonyms: cross, crossbreed, cur, half blood, half-breed, Heinz 57, hybrid, mixed breed, mixture, mule, mutt 

Now I think that you may have over reacted slightly to Avalona Birdy, of course again this is my opinion, sure glad that wasn't me you were talking to. 

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

stach_n_flash,

I see where they put "raceable", I think what they were meaning is if they would be able to be competative as we all know high flyers don't race and neither do rollers.

Ellen


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

stach_n_flash said:


> ..i dont know what they would be but dont refur to birds as mutts i dont think they deserve to be called that its not their fault if their not racers. it would be the one who bought them if you wanted racers you should have bought racers
> 
> sorry if you think im rude just stating my opinion


 Hello "Stach n Flash",

You could call me a "Mutt" and I would not be offended, since the wife says she got the pick of the litter !  

But, there could be some that could be offended by your writing style. You may have a difference in thinking, but please always try to be extra nice when you post, so that everyone can feel free to share, or ask questions, without feeling they were "jumped on". 

I see you are of high school age, or very close. You may have experienced this yourself at some point, while in school. If you happen to be the target of a comment, it may not be a really big deal, but it could hurt. We don't want anyone to get hurt, so please be careful.

I breed what could be referred to as a "Mutt", although the more acurate and professional term is "Hybrid". I cross two "Pure" inbred racing lines in order to produce a more powerful racing machine, a "Mutt" if you will....which will outfly either of the two parental lines.

I also enjoy breeding my own version of a "High Flyer", the orginal stock was imported from Eastern Europe. Except for coloration and preformance, they look very similar to other high flying preformance breeds. Because of my selection and inbreeding, they are becoming a whole new strain of flyers. My guess is a cross of a roller x high flyer will produce a poor roller, who won't fly as high or well as a high flyer.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*High Flyers,rollers Are Not Racers*

HI


Avalona Birdy said:


> Okay, this may be the wrong subforum but I thought I would try. I bought two roller pigeons a week or two ago, and just recently got a pair of High Flyers. However, once I brought the High Flyers in, the male automatically started courting the female roller. ( I don't know what sex the other roller is) They mated several times, and he drove, drove, drove her......if they have babies, will the youngsters be Rollers OR high flyers, or will they be...rolling highflyers? I am not as knowledgable in the subject of Genetics, but I wanted to know whether youngsters from the two of them will be raceable, or if they would just be pet mutts.


HI AVALONA BIRDY, High Flyers and rollers are preformers and not racers. Many years ago breeders that wanted a high flying breed,breed out the rolling to make the high flyers of today. Unless you understand genetics,I would advise you not to endulge in crossing these types of birds.In any event you should deside which type you enjoy the most and learn all you can about that type bird, enjoy your birds, THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

stach_n_flash said:


> ..i dont know what they would be but dont refur to birds as mutts i dont think they deserve to be called that its not their fault if their not racers. it would be the one who bought them if you wanted racers you should have bought racers
> 
> sorry if you think im rude just stating my opinion


 Well, it did sortof seem to jump the gun but I see your arguement. I just simply could not think of a different, better word for it. Mom and I have always said that mutts made the best pets, though.  

I did not intend to cross-breed, and I did not think that the larger bird who already had a mate would automatically want the smaller, tightly-feathered bird. They just....did. *shrugs* I am still new to the pigeons, and since my ringnecks did not want to mate with the mournings (which are smaller) I did not think they would be interested in each other, much less mate. I don't know the diff between racers, performers, and so on....but I wonder what a high-flying roller would do? (Not that I am gonna go let one loose and find out if they hatch and grow)  Like I said, I am new to pigeons.....I would really appreciate any help, or advice, or extra knowledge you have to spare.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I breed what could be referred to as a "Mutt", although the more acurate and professional term is "Hybrid". I cross two "Pure" inbred racing lines in order to produce a more powerful racing machine, a "Mutt" if you will....which will outfly either of the two parental lines.
> 
> I also enjoy breeding my own version of a "High Flyer", the orginal stock was imported from Eastern Europe. Except for coloration and preformance, they look very similar to other high flying preformance breeds. Because of my selection and inbreeding, they are becoming a whole new strain of flyers. My guess is a cross of a roller x high flyer will produce a poor roller, who won't fly as high or well as a high flyer.


THAT is cool. Teach me, Master Jedi. *bows* Sorry. Star Trek and Star Wars fan.


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Crossbreeds [email protected]*

*I am very interested in the Crossbreeds, If you have any please email me some pictures, I LOVE CROSSBREEDS!!!! [email protected]*


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,

I am not a big fan of cross breds as you would be uncertain of the future of the birds especially if you are flying them.


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Iranian Highflier+Birmingham Roller*

*I have bred a female Iranian Highflier to a male Birmingham Roller. There young perform very well, I love them. Depends on what breeds you have. What breed of roller and highflier are you thinking about breeding together. I am thinking about creating a Parlor Roller/Birmingham Roller/Oriental Roller Crossbreed, For Maximum rolling ability. If you have any pictures of your pigeons email them to me at [email protected]*


----------

